# أحدث تجهيزات مطابخ المطاعم والفنادق من اينكوسانا



## رحمة (2 ديسمبر 2011)

تتشرف شركة اينكوسانا لمعدات المطابخ الفندقية العصرية بتقديم افضل نوعية من منتجاتها لكل من المطاعم والفنادق والنوادى والمستشفيات من معدات المطابخ المركزية


فشركة اينوكسانا هي شركة رائدة في مجال تجهيزات مطابخ المطاعم والفنادق منذ عدة سنوات ماضية فهي تقدم كل ما تحتاجه مؤسستك من نجهيزات باعلي جودة وكفاءة وبافل تكاليف ممكنة وفي الوقت المناسب


Manufacture of central kitchens


Manufacture of modern kitchen


Manufacturer of restaurant kitchens​


فمطابخ اينكوسانا هي فريدة من نوعها


* فنحن لدينا القدرة الانتاجية العالية لتلبية احتياجات عدد كبير من العملاء مع توفير افضل الاسعار التنافسية في سوق صناعة المطبخ


* تقدم اينكوسانا احدث التجديدات في المطابخ المركزية ذات الجودة العالية والتقنية الاحدث في العالم بالاضافة ان لديها موظفين من المهندسين الذين يعملون علي انتاج تصاميم المطبخ


* اكتسبت الشركة موقفها القوي في سوق صناعة المطبخ من خلال الالتزام بالمواعيد في التسليم وبذلك تحقق اهم جزء من سياسة الشركة وهي المصداقية


* هدفنا هو نشر ماركتنا على مستوى الاسواق المحلية والاسواق الخارجية والتقديم لزبايننا الكرام افضل المنتجات ذات الجوده العالية 
ويكمن هدفنا في تطوير صناعة المنتجات من التجهيزات والمعدات الفندقية​


Manufacture of central kitchens


Manufacture of modern kitchen


Manufacturer of restaurant kitchens​


وهذه نبذة عن مجال الاعمالوالمعدات التى تقوم بانتاجها وتنفيذها


· تقوم الشركة بتصميم وتصنيع وتوريد وتركيب وتشغيل وصيانةمشروعات المطابخ والمستشفيات والبواخر والاندية الرياضية


· تقوم الشركة باستيراد وتصنيع معدات الطهي (غاز وكهرباء) مثل البوتجازات ذات الشعلات المختلفة و البان ماري والجريلاتوالقلايات والتلتنج بان والبويلنج بان .........الخ
* تقوم الشركه بأستيراد معداتالمخابز والحلواني مثل العجانات والمضارب والفرادات وقطاعات العجين​


· تصنيع التجهيزات المحايدة مثل الأرفف والترابيزات والأحواض والأهوادوالكاونترات


للحجز والاستعلام


تيلفون


0096626081918 - 0096626082011 –


0096626082012 – 0096626082013



Fax: 0096626082014

Email: [email protected]​


ولمزيد من التفاصيل تفضلوا بزيارة موقعنا


http://www.inoxana.com​


----------



## tjarksa (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: أحدث تجهيزات مطابخ المطاعم والفنادق من اينكوسانا*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

